# Tarpon 100 and native redfish 10ft



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Any one used one? How does it handle in the surf, especially rough stuff. Found good deals on both of them


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Too short, wags the dog in my book.


----------



## landlocked (Jun 10, 2001)

What Wilber said.


----------



## Yakkin (Jul 5, 2013)

Check with JAM, I believe he uses a Tarpon 100. I've read good reviews on the redfish, but who doesn't love their kayak? 

EDIT: OOPS! He's got a Tarpon 12, not a 10.


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

Rob Choi used a Redfish forever and it worked great for him. He caught a ton of fish in a variety of different types of water.

The 100 is a great little boat--little being the key. There is not much room for a lot of extras, but the boat is fast and maneuverable.

One of my friends managed a 40lb cobe from his 100 this year after a surf launch.

But in the end , if you plan on a regular surf launch I'd go with the Redfish or a Tarpon 120.

Many a day the surf looks good for launching , but just off the beach there is a good ground swell and you'll take a beating in the 100.


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

I will say that it a stable boat. My son 15 can stand on the side and it wont flip.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

I need something that can get through rough nc surf, after talking to some people ima go with a tribe 11.5 most likeley


----------

